# Fattie, Sausage and Stick Pics



## smokininiowa (Jul 12, 2009)

Took a few pictures of the meat we made this weekend, the fattie was very tasty, thanks to everyone that helped with that one.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job Iowa...Looks great.  Some points for you in this one...


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 12, 2009)

That looks awesome nice job on all of it


----------



## smokininiowa (Jul 12, 2009)

Picture of some of my meat equipment.


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats some good lookin sausage there. Is it all beef or you got some venison in there too? That an 11lb Cabelas stuffer I see? Looks just like mine. Send me a map and I'll be right up. LOL


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 12, 2009)

Nice job!  Everything looks great.  What was the filling in the fattie?


----------



## isutroutbum (Jul 12, 2009)

Great job and great pics!!! Thanks for the post!

(BTW: send some of those stick to DSM if a have a spare second . . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





)







Best,
Trout


----------



## smokininiowa (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments. Put pizza fixings in the fatties. Some of the sticks were pork and deer, some were pork and beef, sausage was deer and pork. I also made 25 pounds of Landjaegers that were pork and deer. Out of deer now so I'm done for a while with the sausage making, bow season can't get here quick enough!!!!

Here is a pic of last years archery deer. 190" and some change.


----------



## mcmelik (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice looking Smoke Iowa. and a great Buck too. I am just getting started with the sausage making so don't know much about it. Going to try my hand at old fashioned weiners this weekend. I just hope they turn out as good as yours look.


----------



## smokininiowa (Jul 15, 2009)

mcmelik,
I tried the old fashion weiners, I liked them o.k. The rest of the family was not as thrilled with them as everything else I've made so I haven't made them in a few years. Please let me know how they turn out! Good luck!


----------



## lcruzen (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice looking sausage! Like your set up for production also.


----------



## pignit (Jul 15, 2009)

*
Shweeeeeet!
*


----------



## oneshot (Jul 15, 2009)

Really nice job on everything!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, tell the truth!!!! You snuck into Illinois to get that buck, didn't you. lol


----------



## smokininiowa (Jul 16, 2009)

One Shot,
I live about 15 miles from where the Albia buck (Louvsten) buck was shot and we had a couple more 190+ bucks shot around here where we hunt last year, don't need to sneek into Ill. but not a horrible idea, you have some monsters over there too!!!!


----------

